# Cut foot



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Found one of my hens with a badly cut foot. It is
under two of her toes. It is pretty bad, her chest was bloody from her foot injury. I cleaned it, put peroxide on then blue lotion. This morning it is swollen. I would like to give her some antibiotic but we are blocked by floods and may be here a couple of days. I do have some neomycin I use on my goats. Does anyone know if I can give her this? If so how much? The bottle says 1/4 teaspoon per 25 lbs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you possible get a good pic of the foot? Its very hard to give advice when its sight unseen. The swelling is disturbing, that suggests infection.

As to the neomycin, you can post specifics about the drug?

She will need to be kept up on a thick layer of bedding. Or soak the foot and apply antibiotic ointment, gauze pad and vet wrap to secure it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind the neomycin oral. It does not appear to work for the type of thing she's got going and has some nasty side effects. 

Also, if you use more Peroxide cut it in half with water. Peroxide can damage newly forming tissues.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Was able to get to the vet today to get some antibiotic. Her leg is swollen so hopefully this will 
fix her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please keep me posted.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Her foot looks better but she still isn't putting it down. She flexes her toes when I put meds on. 
The vet gave me Orbax for the infection. Now I am wondering once she is back on her foot, how long before it will be out of her system. I can't put her back with the other hens until I know her eggs are good to eat. Does anyone know how long it takes to get Orbax out of her system?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As far as I know, no studies have even been done to see if drugs our birds are on even end up in the eggs. The general rule of thumb is 30 days before ingesting the eggs. 

If you don't want to keep her out of the flock you can introduce three or four drops of food coloring in to her vent. The food coloring will transfer to the egg as it passes through. When you see the coloring becoming to faded you can add more. Considering you're having to treat her each day that wouldn't be a difficult thing to do.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Thanks so much. What a great idea! She will have to stay in a few more days but I sure plan to use the food color idea when she is ready to go out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that its good you got her to the vet. That swelling was disturbing and the drug he/she has her on should cover it well. If you become concerned that things are not going as you expect consider taking her back, they can inject her to give her a kick start on healing.

Breeders of show birds use that trick all of the time to keep track of which hens lay which eggs and can track the chicks they produce.


----------



## Chicks-Kids (May 21, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know my SLW hen is doing great. She is back in the hen house but in a separate area for a little while. She has a pretty bad limp but gets better everyday. She may always limp some but she can go back to the flock in a week or so. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What excellent news to start the New Year with. 

You're probably already doing this, if the limp gets worse then something may not be right yet. But considering where she was to now getting ready to rejoin her flock, she sounds like she's past the worst part of it.


----------

